# Microwave Code F2



## sdupp (Sep 16, 2016)

Whirlpool Microwave got F2 code. Any suggestions where to start? The unit is 10 years old. Model MH1150XMS-2

Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Sep 16, 2016)

Some time ago mine had a code, unplugging the unit reset it. Worth a try


----------



## sdupp (Sep 16, 2016)

I did that and it worked a couple times. Now it does nothing.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 16, 2016)

I found this.
http://www.partselect.com/JustForFun/Whirlpool-Appliance-Fault-Codes.aspx


----------



## sdupp (Sep 16, 2016)

I read the code info and had a feeling it might be the door lock operation and or door switch. I removed it and it appears to be working OK also did a continuity test on the switch and is OK as well. Put it all back together and wale everything is working OK again. Knock on wood! Sitting here scratching my head and hoping the F2 is gone for good.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 17, 2016)

sdupp said:


> I read the code info and had a feeling it might be the door lock operation and or door switch. I removed it and it appears to be working OK also did a continuity test on the switch and is OK as well. Put it all back together and wale everything is working OK again. Knock on wood! Sitting here scratching my head and hoping the F2 is gone for good.



I have fixed quite a few things by taking them apart and putting them back together over the years. Enough that I consider it a valid method of repair even though you never quite know what you did. As a kid when the tv stopped working my dad would take off the back pull the tubes out one by one and look at them, wipe the dust off with a rag and put them back in. 9 out of 10 times the tv worked again.


----------

